# 20 gallon Cichlid tank build



## manninge20 (Jun 17, 2012)

Hey again guys, I wanted to tell you guys about a new project that Im doing. I'm going to start to setup my old 20 gallon tank and hope to own some cichlids or other freshwater fish. (please leave suggestions for stocking as a reply.) also any recommendations on equipment would be helpfully as long as it not too expensive for I'm on a reliably small budget of. $250. Any DIY ideas would help too. Overall I just wanted to tell you guys what I'll be doing this summer, and I'll make sure to keep this thread updated with lost of pictures and posts. 

Thanks for taking the time to read my post, and pleas reply
Sincerely, 
Eric
*c/p*


----------



## zero (Mar 27, 2012)

hello....20 gallons isnt really big enought for cichlids unless you get dwarfs. someone may be able to tell you other small cichlids but of all the ones ive got/had they all grow really big! like the standard ones you'll find in the lfs like malawis, JD, oscar, severum etc.

its so nice having a tank to be able to plan down to the last detail, i have one myself, im doing a south american black water set up. have you had any ideas for yours?


----------



## SuckMyCichlids (Nov 5, 2011)

Definetly gonna jump on the wagon and say 20g is way too small for any cichlids other than the ram sp, even then id only put 2 at most in there, cichlids are amazing fish, I've kept a few when I was younger but if you intended to put the more popular africans in there id say a 55g is absolute minimal and even bigger for the south american/new world sp


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

I agree, it's not big enough for the larger cichlids. Look into dwarf cichlids or shell dwelling cichlids.

The Cichlid Room Companion - Shell Dwelling Cichlids from Lake Tanganyika by Peter A. Lewis


----------



## manninge20 (Jun 17, 2012)

Thanks guys. I guess I'll look into dwarf cichlids instead. I recently got the tank as a gift, and I'm gonna try to use it as best as I can. I really don't have much to work with. I guess I'll need a new Plan for the tank then. I'll make sure to keep an eye out for another setup in my price range, and I might use the 20 gall for a tropical community tank if it's too small. Again thanks for helping me out, and responding.
Sincerely,
Eric
:fish-in-a-bag:


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

There are still lots of nice things you can do with a 20 gallon tank, it's not so much the size of the tank that matters as planing it well and choosing fish that are right for it. For a bigger tank on the cheap try Craigslist and other second hand listings in your area.


----------



## SuckMyCichlids (Nov 5, 2011)

I had pretty much the same intentions when I bought my 40g but through advice on here and research i instead got into swordtails lol so your not the only one, there's still tons of options for your tank


----------



## manninge20 (Jun 17, 2012)

*20 gallon build updated*

I decided to scratch the cichlid idea and just go With a tropical community for my 20 gallon tank. Maybe if this tank works out my next one can be a larger tank and I can have some cichlids. I just got a penguin bio wheel 200 power filter, a aqueon 100 watt submersible heater, and some gravel at petco. I also got some tap water conditioner, test strips, start up bacteria, and some river rocks. I added the water, put the heater and filter in, and put the gravel and rocks in today. I'm going to let it run overnight before putting in the bacteria that I have. Later this week I'll get my plants, and then next weekend I'll get a few hardy fish and introduce them to the tank. I think it's looking great, but there are a lot of small bubbles on the surface of everything, but I know that that will go away overnight. I'll try my best to keep this updated as well as I can, but I'll defiantly be busy this summer. Thanks for reading my post and please reply.
Sincerely,
Eric
:fish-in-bowl:


----------



## Catherine Tarry (Jul 2, 2012)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## zero (Mar 27, 2012)

not to burst your bubble but the test strips are rubbish!! if possible take them back and swap for the liquid test kits. but apart from that seems you got it all sorted. looking forward to updates and pictures


----------



## manninge20 (Jun 17, 2012)

ok. i got the strips because they seemed easier to use and they were in a 25 pack so i kew that they wouldnt alst long. after one night everything is working great! the water has mostly cleared up, and im thimking about putting my live bacteria in later today. ive got some pictures that ill add.
-Eric


----------



## zero (Mar 27, 2012)

they give really inaccurate results. Most shops will do a liquid test for free. cant wait to see the pics


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

Plenty of options for a 20, and be sure to make a build thread when you get started, i love seeing progress pics!


----------



## Samuel Stone (Jul 4, 2012)

bump


----------



## manninge20 (Jun 17, 2012)

I'm sooo excited for tomorrow. I have perfect water parameters and I'm getting my plants and first few fish. Fingers crossed. Srry I havent been on In a few days, I've been really busy with the fourth and all, but I'll be back on from here on our. I'll make sure to post lots of pics of my new scaly friends.(4 leapord danios)
-Eric


----------



## zero (Mar 27, 2012)

danios are so much fun to watch. i found the more i have the more crazy they are!! ive got 6 now and there like little sharks circling when i go up to the tank coz they know its feeding time!!!


----------



## manninge20 (Jun 17, 2012)

Cool. Hopefully mine start to do that soon. I just got them and they are still adapting to their new home. They look really nice in the tank. Hopefully I can get on my computer soon to post my pictures. 
-Eric


----------



## manninge20 (Jun 17, 2012)

I'm so sad. Three of my four danios died today. I'm pretty sure that it was that evil API algefix that I put in to combat the brown hair algae growing on my plants . There was only one survivor, and I removed him to my two gallon Betta tank. He doesn't look very happy, but I think Bethany he will pull through. The plan is that I'm going to fishlessly cycle my tank for the next two weeks, doing weekly 20%water changes, then move him back in and see what happens. Please reply and give me name advice. I need lots of help.thanks
-Eric


----------



## steelholder (Jun 17, 2012)

Sorry to hear about your fish dying, First i'd say be aware of changing him around tanks this can cause illness. I would recommend you get your algae problem fixed feed your tank along with some quick start or used filter media. Monitor your fish very closely and check for any symptoms like scratching against things, fin rot, etc if you see anything i would use sea chem polygaurd or w/e works for you. Try testing both your waters at home or your local petco to see how levels are, you may not even need cycling or a water change,gl.


----------



## manninge20 (Jun 17, 2012)

thanks. hes doing great. no signs of stress, hes easing, he is swimming well. he looks great. i think that he will pull through. im gonna work on the plants in my main tnk for the next two weeks so they will look great for when im going to put in my next fish.*sad*


----------



## manninge20 (Jun 17, 2012)

*nature's miracle*

you know how i said that there werent any fish in my tank? well i was waaayyyyyyyyyy off. my fish must have bred, and i saw a few babies swimming around in there and alot in between the gravel and the glass. i had done a 20% water change the other day, so hopefully they do fine. i put them all in an old breeder box that i had, but they keep getting out through the holes in the sides. im so excited. im going to get fry food tomorrow, and i hopefully will still have fish to feed with it. i promise that ill keep updated on this spawning.also any help on raising zebras would help lots.*o2
thanks,
-Eric


----------

